
Why Do Most Programmers Prefer Linux Instead of Windows or OS X? - hadey
http://32info.blogspot.com/2016/11/why-do-most-programmers-prefer-linux.html
======
tracker1
The SSH that comes with git for windows, as well as the bash install are
really nice... I haven't come across too many differences that would hinder
me... I mean, when I've had to use a proxy for SSH tunneling, that was a real
pain, but other than that, I haven't found it to be any more difficult in
Windows than in Linux or OSX. I use all three just about daily.

As to Windows performance, I don't find that to be the case for the most part
either... If you have at least 8gb of ram and are operating from an SSD, odds
are you won't notice a difference.

I prefer the windows UI, but likewise prefer bash and unixy tooling for
software dev. In windows, I have a Linux VM that autostarts, and has samba
setup, with a share that mounts in windows... this lets me navigate/edit with
windows's UI while having a few ssh terminals to the VM open. It works well.

On OSX about everything I want to do runs there fine... though CI/CD will run
targeting Linux either way.

I have to do Windows work now and then, so keep the latest VS installed, just
in case. For the most part, I'm pretty agnostic in terms of what OS I use, I
can be productive in any of them.

